# 'Readymade' aquascapes



## greenink (18 Mar 2013)

Was flicking through some old photos, and was thinking a thread on 'readymade' aquascapes would be interesting: shots of nature that just look like an aquascape, with the basic proportions of a tank.

Here are my best efforts from a while back. (Hope not too familiar to some people on here). 

























This one





really reminded me of Amano's scape about 20 seconds into this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2OKl4Zk ... page#t=16s

...maybe he's been in devon too

Has anyone else got photos that just look like you could cut out that bit of nature, stick it in a tank, and place pretty highly (at least for hardscape) in the IAPLC? If so, share them!


----------



## NanoJames (18 Mar 2013)

Sorry that this isn't really on the topic of natural aquascapes but is that salt or freshwater? That plant/algae looks so cool! Looks like a stream but it also looks like a saltwater plant...
Cheers


----------



## NanoJames (18 Mar 2013)

This photo! Sorry


----------



## greenink (18 Mar 2013)

These are all saltwater unfortunately! In Devon.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Mar 2013)

Love number 4!


----------



## hydrophyte (19 Mar 2013)

Nice pictures and a great concept! I'm surprised nobody has proposed this idea before.

The natural elements fit into the rectangular photo frame just as they fit into an aquarium enclosure. With a good eye and good places to shoot you could find really great inspiration for aquascaping with this method.

Do you know what that green plant in shot #4 is?


----------



## tim (20 Mar 2013)

Moss and leaf litter shrimp scape just outside where I work ( far too much time on my hands today) 
Another great thread mike


----------



## greenink (22 Mar 2013)

hydrophyte said:


> Do you know what that green plant in shot #4 is?



Is somewhere in my bookcase journal - took a little bit back and tried to grow with no real success - think would only work in a brackish tank. Now that would be a challenge.


----------

